# Keeping a crocodile



## 8ball (May 26, 2009)

Ive been wanting to keep a crocodile for a long time, nows still not the time. But after college and after i get stable enough to buy some land i'm planning on getting a nile croc. I've been learning about crocodilians since i was 15, im 18 now. But I was just wondering if it would be better to keep it natural in the winter, and just let the croc hang out in a hole like they naturally do in the winter. Or if it would be better to just have a light. Cause here in texas the winters aren't harsh at all. By the way also I'm in west texas, but i'm getting a degree in underwater welding so i'll probably be going to east texas, just incase humidity will be a factor.


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 26, 2009)

8ball said:


> Ive been wanting to keep a crocodile for a long time, nows still not the time. But after college and after i get stable enough to buy some land i'm planning on getting a nile croc. I've been learning about crocodilians since i was 15, im 18 now. But I was just wondering if it would be better to keep it natural in the winter, and just let the croc hang out in a hole like they naturally do in the winter. Or if it would be better to just have a light. Cause here in texas the winters aren't harsh at all. By the way also I'm in west texas, but i'm getting a degree in underwater welding so i'll probably be going to east texas, just incase humidity will be a factor.


As a professional zoo keeper, the only advice I can offer would be to not buy one. Visit one in a zoo.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (May 26, 2009)

Lol.
Im planning on owning a croc when I move out of here.
Of course thats a couple of years from now 
I just started studying them, so I cant help you there.
If you get one, good luck with it!
They're gorgeous animals.


----------



## Pokerplayer (May 26, 2009)

So are u gonna digg a big pool in your backyard 4 it too live then??
Cause its getting pretty big as u well know.
I think its a cool idea for those who have the space and will.


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2009)

Spider-Spazz said:


> Lol.
> Im planning on owning a croc when I move out of here.
> Of course thats a couple of years from now
> I just started studying them, so I cant help you there.
> ...


Yea it wont be for a few years but thanks


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2009)

Pokerplayer said:


> So are u gonna digg a big pool in your backyard 4 it too live then??
> Cause its getting pretty big as u well know.
> I think its a cool idea for those who have the space and will.


 well im gonna get land out in the country, build it a pond and fence it in. I wouldnt get a croc if i was living in city limits


----------



## kitty_b (May 27, 2009)

Hedorah99 said:


> As a professional zoo keeper, the only advice I can offer would be to not buy one. Visit one in a zoo.


I have to agree with this. 

It's a lot more than just digging a hole and fencing it in for a crocodile (especially with how large one can become). They are extremely territorial and WILL want to kill you when you enter their space- which you will have to do, and if you plan on doing it alone you're asking for trouble. You not only need to worry about keeping it IN, but keeping others OUT. Also, the food bill, enclosure maintenance, enrichment (they aren't dumb animals that are happy just sitting with nothing to do for 20 years), heath.... all big hits to your finances and your free time. 

I know it sounds like a great idea on paper, and the thought of owning such a powerful animal is appealing and quite thrilling, but in the end it's just a bad idea.


----------



## AzJohn (May 27, 2009)

Start with a caimen them work your way up.


John


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic idea! :clap:


----------



## blazetown (May 27, 2009)

You can always use it to "get rid" of people that you owe money or don't want around.


----------



## Kloster (May 27, 2009)

Im gonna assume that since youre 18 you havent even gotten into college and havent gotten a job that will allow you to afford such animals.

Maybe in 10, 15, heck even 20 years youll be able to afford one but even then... its gonna be a mission man.


----------



## Beardo (May 27, 2009)

99% of the general population has no business with a Crocodilian of any kind and the OP is no different in my opinion.


----------



## Bigboy (May 27, 2009)

8ball said:


> Ive been wanting to keep a crocodile for a long time, nows still not the time. But after college and after i get stable enough to buy some land i'm planning on getting a nile croc. I've been learning about crocodilians since i was 15, im 18 now. But I was just wondering if it would be better to keep it natural in the winter, and just let the croc hang out in a hole like they naturally do in the winter. Or if it would be better to just have a light. Cause here in texas the winters aren't harsh at all. By the way also I'm in west texas, but i'm getting a degree in underwater welding so i'll probably be going to east texas, just incase humidity will be a factor.


What happens when you get married, have kids, get divorced, get offered a job out of state, die, lose your job, get seriously injured, go on a long vacation... I think you get my point.  I don't know you nor do I need to know you to be able to say that you have no place owning a nile crocodile privately.  You are planning on buying the worlds second largest crocodile, an animal that will outlive you, that will cost as much for you to keep as raising a child with disabilities and which within a decade will be capable of killing you, neighbors, neighborhood pets, etc.  Wanting a crocodile is fine, I'm sure every herp enthusiast has thought it would be cool.  Getting one is another.  If you are dead set on having a crocodilian get a cuviers dwarf or a smooth front.  Even then I don't recommend it.  Keeping crocodilians as pets is folly.


----------



## arachyd (May 27, 2009)

3 years interest in such a dangerous exotic animal in no way makes you ready to own one. If you are dead set on it at a minimum you should study, get a job in a zoo caring for different crocodilians, spend 15-20 years at that job and then if you can afford it and still want it go for it. They don't stay small, they aren't friendly (don't believe anyone who says they can become tame) and they aren't cheap to feed either.


----------



## agama (May 27, 2009)

big leap...the only step from that is to get a saltwater(i think )...i wouldn't think of getting one for a moment...you have to feed them way more than just chicken


----------



## ZooRex (May 27, 2009)

8ball said:


> Ive been wanting to keep a crocodile for a long time, nows still not the time. But after college and after i get stable enough to buy some land i'm planning on getting a nile croc. I've been learning about crocodilians since i was 15, im 18 now. But I was just wondering if it would be better to keep it natural in the winter, and just let the croc hang out in a hole like they naturally do in the winter. Or if it would be better to just have a light. Cause here in texas the winters aren't harsh at all. By the way also I'm in west texas, but i'm getting a degree in underwater welding so i'll probably be going to east texas, just incase humidity will be a factor.


First of all I know of know crocodile that at "hangs in a hole" in winter. Alligators are known to do this, not crocs. Regardless I think you'd be alright in Texas. I've never heard of any elaborate indoor croc enclosures being built down south because of the winters. Anyway you are probably better off starting with a Camain first anyway. Those guys are cute as babies, look crazy as adults and stay under six feet. People can keep crocs - I've seen it done. You can keep a baby morlets in a bath tub for some time, but whats the fun in that? One thing any keeper must keep in mind at all times is the resposiblity that they brought home along with their new addition. It is possible to happily keep a very large reptile, as you may wish too, but you must always remember exactly what you are doing and why.


----------



## Bigboy (May 27, 2009)

KingRex said:


> Anyway you are probably better off starting with a Camain first anyway. Those guys are cute as babies, look crazy as adults and stay under six feet. People can keep crocs - I've seen it done. You can keep a baby morlets in a bath tub for some time, but whats the fun in that?.


Keeping a caiman is no easy task.  They are still large dangerous reptiles that demand respect and diligence from their keeper.  Cute, and looking crazy should never be motivation for getting something, thats called impulse buying and for herps it usually means a lackluster and short life.  Sure, anyone can keep a croc.  My mother could keep a croc, but this is not about keeping one.  There is a difference between keeping and animal and _keeping_ an animal.  If you are 18 years old and thinking of buying a crocodile then you have to expect to have an animal that will outlive you if you do manage to give it the proper care.  Proper care isn't the bare essentials, it isn't a tub, it isn't a kiddie pool.  You will pay as much to build a greenhouse as you will to build the proper outdoor enclosure for a crocodile.  There are regulations regarding the housing design for these animals, check out german regulations for keeping crocodilians if you want a measure of what is the bare minimum. Before you even get a caiman you should look at these, take out a measuring tape and see just how much room you are going to need.  Then think about how you are goign to make the area secure from curious kids.  To the creater of this thread I have to ask, have you any idea the size a nile crocodile will attain even if it is a female?  Do you have any comprehension of the power that animal will have?  How about the bioload there will be in its pool.  What sort of filter will you be able to afford to handle that much waste?  How are you going to do maintenance on the enclosure when something breaks?  Things will break, make no mistake there, things will break.  Do you recognize how dangerous it is going to be?  Alligators will tame up to a degree but even they will always be dangerous.  A crocodile is going to associate you with food from the get go because you will feed it, and at the 8foot mark when its body starts to change and its skull becomes bulkier, its neck and back more robust, it will stop associating you with food and start looking at you as food.  If you've continued to read this and think I'm being harsh I really hope you do.  I hope you are just waiting to come back and tell me all about how wrong I am about this and about that, because I think the more you try to argue your points if you do choose to argue, the more you will realize how ridiculous the idea of keeping a "pet" Nile crocodile is.


----------



## blazetown (May 28, 2009)

Unless you have an unlimited spending budget. I would worry more about the food budget over the animals lifetime.


----------



## Craig (May 28, 2009)

It would be completely stupid to get a crocodile of any kind.  A croc. can also cause a pretty disfiguring bite. So you or someone else could end up loosing a hand. Most of the people I have met who keep crocodilians are adult men with a career, a house,and some land. 

besides visiting one is a zoo, you could go to school and work with them as a biologist or maybe a keeper. Or do veterinary work with them.  There are so many cool reptiles please do not keep these as pets. Most people only keep them for a year or so and sell them. I would say all are euthanized.


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 29, 2009)

I personally think you should start out with as big and aggressive of a croc as you can possibly get.  Just let Nature take its course from there...

:wall:


----------



## Chilobrachys (May 30, 2009)

I also feel the same way about the big snakes (anaconda, burms, retics, ect.).  Big dangerous animals should not be kept as pets, although there is a lot of people who keep these and do it right, it seems most of them are eventually left homeless or discarded.  In my opinion, crocs should not be kept as pets.


----------



## hermitman64 (May 30, 2009)

I agree with Chilobrachys completely. Neither crocs nor the big snakes should be kept as pets.


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2009)

kitty_b said:


> I have to agree with this.
> 
> It's a lot more than just digging a hole and fencing it in for a crocodile (especially with how large one can become). They are extremely territorial and WILL want to kill you when you enter their space- which you will have to do, and if you plan on doing it alone you're asking for trouble. You not only need to worry about keeping it IN, but keeping others OUT. Also, the food bill, enclosure maintenance, enrichment (they aren't dumb animals that are happy just sitting with nothing to do for 20 years), heath.... all big hits to your finances and your free time.
> 
> I know it sounds like a great idea on paper, and the thought of owning such a powerful animal is appealing and quite thrilling, but in the end it's just a bad idea.


yea i know about all that
im not some dumb dude who juss decides to buy a croc then be all unsuspecting when it gets huge and have to let it go in the wild lol. but like i said it wont be for a few years, i know how smart they are


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2009)

Bigboy said:


> What happens when you get married, have kids, get divorced, get offered a job out of state, die, lose your job, get seriously injured, go on a long vacation... I think you get my point.  I don't know you nor do I need to know you to be able to say that you have no place owning a nile crocodile privately.  You are planning on buying the worlds second largest crocodile, an animal that will outlive you, that will cost as much for you to keep as raising a child with disabilities and which within a decade will be capable of killing you, neighbors, neighborhood pets, etc.  Wanting a crocodile is fine, I'm sure every herp enthusiast has thought it would be cool.  Getting one is another.  If you are dead set on having a crocodilian get a cuviers dwarf or a smooth front.  Even then I don't recommend it.  Keeping crocodilians as pets is folly.


 i'm gettin a vesectomy, kids wont be a factor, or i wouldnt even think of getting one. and hey if a girl wants to be with me she'll just have to respect the fact im a croc keeper. But when i say pet i dont mean im about to go around acting like steve irwin and go around toyin with it. Crocs deserve and need the ultimate respect and you just have to be EXTREMELY aware of where it is at all times. Wont be for a few years though after I get a job and see how things end up before ill actually start building and getting ready to keep a croc. I didnt come here expecting people not to tell me i shouldnt get one, i been here 3 years so I know how yall are. But i've gotten alot of help and ill thank all of yall


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2009)

arachyd said:


> 3 years interest in such a dangerous exotic animal in no way makes you ready to own one. If you are dead set on it at a minimum you should study, get a job in a zoo caring for different crocodilians, spend 15-20 years at that job and then if you can afford it and still want it go for it. They don't stay small, they aren't friendly (don't believe anyone who says they can become tame) and they aren't cheap to feed either.


Oh i didnt say i was ready for one, didnt say im ordering one today. But man if i were to do that i wouldnt have the money to care for it anyway, but yea ill study my ass off for it. No way im getting one until i feel 100% ready. Lol im in no way foolish enough to think i could tame a croc though, thats a deathwish


----------



## Memento (May 31, 2009)

If you have decided you're going to keep a Nile crocodile, nothing anyone says is likely to change your mind right now.  I vaguely remember what it was like to be 18 

However, having had personal experience with a few crocodilians, I suggest you seriously consider the following as you grow older:

1.  Local, state and federal law.  Also, the arrangements of any permits you may require, as Nile crocodiles are listed in both appendices of CITES.

2.  Staff.  At minimum, you will require at least one (preferably more) full-time, experienced private staff member to assist in the maintenance of a Nile crocodile.  Under no circumstances should your property ever not have someone present if one of these animals is living on it.

3.  Finding a veterinarian skilled in treating crocs could be quite difficult, and involve many hidden costs that you may not be prepared for (complex house calls, buying a specially equipped vehicle to transport your croc for medical care, etc.).

4.  Security and emergency response preparedness will both be absolute requirements.  You will need at least one additional secure enclosure for moving and maintaining the animal.  You will also need an emergency response system in place should an accident occur, such as an alarm, personal panic buttons, and other measures to call for immediate urgent assistance.  With crocodilians, never assume you will be able to make it to a phone to call for help if something goes wrong.

5.  Life insurance policies may be voided by you keeping a Nile crocodile, and health insurance may exclude injuries you receive in the course of keeping your animal.  Ensure you are covered, and even then, expect to pay a very high premium.

6.  You will need a good lawyer.  If your animal escapes and causes damage, or causes distress, injury or death to someone else (even on your own property), you could be liable and subject to prosecution.

7.  Ensure that you have reliable sources for home and property maintenance, apart from the crocodile.  Professionals from many trades usually have the right to refuse service to properties if they perceive there to be a risk of personal harm (or their insurance may prevent them doing so if such a risk exists).  Many may consider the presence of a dangerous animal on the property to qualify as such a risk.

These are all things that must be set-up BEFORE you even begin looking to purchase your animal, and are in addition to the thousands (or tens of thousands) of dollars you can expect to pay each year for routine maintenance and care.

I understand that you've been interested in these animals for a few years, but please understand that three years of interest is not enough time.  Even if you wait a few more years until college is done, your career is secure and you own a property, it still isn't enough time.

Interest in an animal is not a substitute for experience.  Keeping a Nile crocodile without first gaining experience is like competing in the Grand Prix without a driver's license.  Chances are very high that you will be badly hurt, or possibly killed.  Take it from one who knows - even though I have experience with crocodilians, I have a disfiguring scar over the back of my hand and lower arm as a reminder that I can still make mistakes.  It was given to me by a small American alligator, and the injury required surgery to repair.  Had it been an adult Nile croc, I have no doubt that my whole arm would have been torn from my body.

If you're absolutely dead-set on keeping a large crocodilian (which it seems that you are, at least for now), do yourself a favour and start with a spectacled or dwarf caiman to build up your experience.  If after a few years you find you can manage them as adults, move up to something a little bigger, and so on until you reach your goal.  Make the Nile croc the last stop on your journey of croc-keeping, not your first.

EDIT:  My post should not be taken as an endorsement for the keeping of ANY crocodilian in a private collection.  Personally, I consider even "small" caimans to be beyond the capabilities of most private keepers.  All crocodilians that entered my care were rescues, and were only with me as an interim measure until they could be relocated to proper, professional facilities.


----------



## El Viejo (May 31, 2009)

8ball, I do have one question for you. It may not be related to the topic at hand, but then again, it may be. In your original post you said that you are 18. Why is is that in your profile you say you are 22? Just wondering.


----------



## Jackuul (May 31, 2009)

Aren't alligators a bit friendlier on the "I will eat you the moment you move wrong." scale?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 1, 2009)

Jackuul said:


> Aren't alligators a bit friendlier on the "I will eat you the moment you move wrong." scale?


Not really. As I recall they *tend* to walk or swim away from humans...but if they're feeling territorial, angry, have lost their fear of people due to being fed (gators become a huge danger to humans this way), or are in an enclosed area and cannot flee - well let's just say they should be taken as seriously as any other massive carnivore. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Alligator#Alligators_and_humans

"Alligators are capable of killing humans, but are generally wary enough not to see them as a potential prey...The alligator's tail is a fearsome weapon capable of knocking a person down and breaking bones."


----------



## Memento (Jun 1, 2009)

Jackuul said:


> Aren't alligators a bit friendlier on the "I will eat you the moment you move wrong." scale?


In terms of captivity, as a group many tend to be more laid-back, but this is a generalization.  Even normally calm individuals can get startled, moody, or just plain have a bad day.  Some individuals never mellow out.  They all have their own personalities.

Plus, young ones tend to be unpredictable, and still pack a punch.  Even small alligators (under 2 feet long) are quite capable of tearing off fingers if they grab one and go into a roll.


----------



## Jackuul (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I'm looking at the scale of "I will try to eat you even if you raised me from the egg" to the other end of "I might not eat you until I am big enough to swallow your chunks when I rip you apart". 

There are a few articles I have read about pet alligators that have been handled often enough to not try and kill their owners, and one that was taken away by authorities while the owner was upset, because they ended up hurting it.  He called it the family pet and I believe it had a collar and a leash.  I know you could never, ever, do that to a Crocodile.  As I understand it Alligators are further off the evolutionary chart from Crocs, and as such have a different mode of operation and level of archosaurian intellect. I read this a while ago and found it interesting. 

I know there are arguments about reptiles being dimmer than a wet match and only following instinct, and I agree that instinct plays a majority role in almost any reptile or other form of life.  However when it comes to the crocodiles and their relatives, it's a tad bit different than a lizard, as crocs and alligators are more closely related to birds than they are geckos.  Birds are, after all, pretty darn smart when compared to other critters, and can be trained. 

I figure, if you get the right individual at the right time, you could have a docile alligator (in so much as if you keep it well fed, it won't see you and go OMNOMNOM!).   But anyways, these are my ramblings I figure, just got into one of those 'deep thoughts' modes, classic SNL style.


----------



## edesign (Jun 1, 2009)

8ball said:


> Ive been wanting to keep a crocodile for a long time, nows still not the time. But after college and after i get stable enough to buy some land i'm planning on getting a nile croc. I've been learning about crocodilians since i was 15, im 18 now. But I was just wondering if it would be better to keep it natural in the winter, and just let the croc hang out in a hole like they naturally do in the winter. Or if it would be better to just have a light. Cause here in texas the winters aren't harsh at all. By the way also I'm in west texas, but i'm getting a degree in underwater welding so i'll probably be going to east texas, just incase humidity will be a factor.


Try spending some time around these creatures...learning about them via the internet, zoos, and books is one thing but actually being around them is another  Since I've drank a few beers tonight I'm not going to sugar coat anything...I think this is an amazingly *stupid* idea.  Also pay close attention to Memento's post...great points. :clap: In your time on-shore away from your offshore diving you should also see if you can find an alligator farm close by and volunteer your time there. These animals are NO joke and WILL hand you your ass in a heartbeat given the chance...including the caiman.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 1, 2009)

El Viejo said:


> 8ball, I do have one question for you. It may not be related to the topic at hand, but then again, it may be. In your original post you said that you are 18. Why is is that in your profile you say you are 22? Just wondering.


Hmm, yeah it would interesting to see what's going on there first.  This thread reminds me of that guy that kept a very unusually tame alligator in his basement.  He would let his kid that was barely old enough to walk ride on it's back in the backyard.  If I remember, that thing was around 8 feet long.  He would take it to schools for students to look at.  He'd push it up the stairs in the basement and manage to get it in a van(I think it was) and drive it to places un-muzzled and the kids would walk up to it and touch it.  I think the guy had it since it was a baby(?)  I looked on Youtube to see if it was there, sure seems like that clip would be there somewhere because it looked crazy man!


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 1, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Hmm, yeah it would interesting to see what's going on there first.  This thread reminds me of that guy that kept a very unusually tame alligator in his basement.  He would let his kid that was barely old enough to walk ride on it's back in the backyard.  If I remember, that thing was around 8 feet long.  He would take it to schools for students to look at.  He'd push it up the stairs in the basement and manage to get it in a van(I think it was) and drive it to places un-muzzled and the kids would walk up to it and touch it.  I think the guy had it since it was a baby(?)  I looked on Youtube to see if it was there, sure seems like that clip would be there somewhere because it looked crazy man!


That's child endangerment NQA.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe this is the gator I'm thinking about but it seems like it was bigger, ...even though this is a big one.  But it does seem like it's name was Bubba.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqfe8p4YKc4&feature=related

HA! ..I mean, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVMynkGNimk


----------



## Craig (Jun 1, 2009)

Jim necsi drugs his alligator. I have seen it in person numerous times. Without going in to too much scientific detail (because I am too lazy to argue it) it is obvious to anyone that has been around a sedated reptile.  

I do agree that they can be quite tame though. I have seen others that are almost as tame. These belong to ADULTS with LOTS OF LAND or a LARGE HOUSE. Not some teen to early 20 something with no career and living with the parents. 

I wish people would respect dangerous animals.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have an Alligator Snapper but this is as far as I will ever go. These things rarely get over 200 pounds but a Nile Croc gets well over that and was listed as one of the most dangerous animals in Africa. Crocodilians are not meant to be kept as pets by anyone other than Zoos and licensed facilities. They can exceed 18 feet and will not hesitate to attack anyone who gets within reach. Further, if an attack were to occur, it will devastate the hobby. If you still insist on getting a Crocodilian, get a Dwarf Caiman. They rarely exceed 6 feet. I know this may sound harsh, but it's a real stupid idea to keep one of these. Same for Anacondas and other large constrictors and big cats.


----------



## edesign (Jun 1, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> I have an Alligator Snapper but this is as far as I will ever go. These things rarely get over 200 pounds.


I can't wait for ours to get to even 50-75 pounds...I plan on buying a house, digging a moat with a drawbridge around it, and letting him wander the moat during the summer with a sign that says, "Beware of turtle" 



> If you still insist on getting a Crocodilian, get a Dwarf Caiman. They rarely exceed 6 feet.


I wonder if the OP has ever been close to a crocodile or alligator in the wild. I have been less than ten feet away from a 5-6' alligator in Louisiana on more than one occasion (some were a little bigger) and they don't appear to be anything I'd want to have after me...even at that small size.

Here's one I took a few days before moving, it's about 6'...no zoom


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 1, 2009)

Craig said:


> Jim necsi drugs his alligator. I have seen it in person numerous times. Without going in to too much scientific detail (because I am too lazy to argue it) it is obvious to anyone that has been around a sedated reptile.


Do you have any proof of this?  I've seen his gator(s) in person numerous times over the years, and I'm not sure I would feel comfortable making that statement.  He has credibility with numerous people I doubt would endorse him if routine sedation was "obvious", but I'm out of my realm of knowledge here...

Anyway, all points about working with them FIRST are well-spoken.  Find a VERY experienced keeper who has one and who is willing to let you help them FIRST, or a gator ranch, zoo, something... these are NOT animals that should be kept privately in almost all cases.  Memento's post was spectacular advice for anyone considering a crocodilian... or large boid... or venomous snakes... or, etc etc.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2009)

Memento said:


> If you have decided you're going to keep a Nile crocodile, nothing anyone says is likely to change your mind right now.  I vaguely remember what it was like to be 18
> 
> However, having had personal experience with a few crocodilians, I suggest you seriously consider the following as you grow older:
> 
> ...


ive thought about all those factors, who knows a few years from now i might not be in the right position and might end up being 20 years before i finally get it. But for now in texas its legal to keep and species of crocodilians except alligators you have to get a license for.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2009)

well thanks everyone for the opinions and all. Man I hope alligator farms would take me in though, I wouldnt let some average joe come onto my farm to help me with my crocodilians. And btw my age says 22, its cause when i joined i didnt know if you had to be 18 so back then i think i put 1986 or something lol


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2009)

edesign said:


> I can't wait for ours to get to even 50-75 pounds...I plan on buying a house, digging a moat with a drawbridge around it, and letting him wander the moat during the summer with a sign that says, "Beware of turtle"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ beware of turtle

thats a beautiful gator


----------



## edesign (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks  I could have got closer but since I was without medical insurance at the time and was a few days away from moving out of state I didn't want to risk anything happening that would screw me over lol

As for the gator farms...they may not let you work directly with them at first, might have to do some grunt work like cleaning up poop and taking out trash or just working with the babies to prove you are serious about it. Also, they may want you to sign a waiver releasing them from responsibility for any injuries or death. It's worth giving them a call and seeing what they say!

I for one just can't see why you would want to keep a Nile croc considering cost, feeding, etc. but I'm not you. Where in TX do you live? Some parts of TX get pretty darn cold in the winter for a decent period of time, including the SE areas near Louisiana. Even in Lafayette, LA we'd have a month or two where the highs would be in the 40's-50's...I would think you would need an indoor pen for a species from East Africa although honestly I do not know what the temperature variations are in that region. An indoor pen plus the outdoor pen would cost a fortune lol. If you do manage to go through with this at some point I wish you luck and please do it properly (work your way up, permits, proper tools, availability of proper medical care, and proper holding areas).


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 4, 2009)

It seems to me that the negatives of keeping a Crocodilian outweighs the pluses. Expense, size, complexity of care and the fact they simply do not make good pets. I think only experts should keep these. You also NEED good insurance. If someone gets hurt or worse, you will have a lawsuit on your hands and basic homeowners insurance will NOT cover these things. Also the political and legal backlash against our hobby could be devastating. They may look cute as a baby, but they won't stay that way for long. I suggest you do as others have said and work with them for a long time at a farm and gain years and years of sufficient experience, then re-evaluate the prospect of getting one. Also, can't you get a Dwarf Caiman? You can get a Crocodilian without the huge size and without the extreme cost and danger. I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I just think it may be a mistake at this point. These are extreme animals and a few years of learning about them is not really enough.


----------



## pavel (Jun 6, 2009)

Crocs and gators are beautiful & I can understand your desire for one.  However, I must agree with the majority of posters -- it would be foolish to own one.

Btw, if the guy taking the gator to school thing is true, sedated or not, the guy is a flippin idiot.  All it would take would be that ONE time someone is bitten/attacked and then you have: someone dead or seriously injured; devastated familiy (especially in the case of death); MAJOR lawsuit; an animal that would then have to be euthanized; and major negative press for the herp hobby in general.

A lot of good things to ponder by other posters including the suggestion of working (even if it's just volunteer work) at a zoo &/or gator farm.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 6, 2009)

ok ok, screw the danger for a second. the kid is the man of steel and he and his offspring are completely indestructable for a few minutes. Whats more a curiosity to me is how in this day and age and with the current economic situation could anyone afford this? from the sound of it setting the things home up alone sounds like it will cost at least $20,000 to $80,000 dollars, plus the fact that having even a one man staff, and the amount of food you would need to feed it would go into at least $200 a week, plus im sure the property you would need to keep it on would be at least another $80 grand, so unless your going to college to learn how to fart gold, all the experience and detrmination and skill aside, how in the world can you afford what looks to be at least a drain of $10 grand a year? Without the financial backing of an institution and donations from businesses you would have to be a millionare.



John


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am wondering if the Original Poster was actually serious about getting a Nile Croc? I can't stress how badly it would hurt our hobby should something happen to anyone. The Croc would have to be put down, legislation would be brought forth, and legal and possibly criminal chargers brought on the owner. I've repeated myself but you can't just stick these in a 20 gallon tank and expect it to stay cute.


----------



## Pacmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

I think he SHOULD get one!!!

GO FOR IT KID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jun 17, 2009)

What disturbs me most about all this is that I have baby Nile crocs for sale on kingsnake.com! I occasionally check the croc section just to see what they have. I would go no further than a small caiman and even those...I dunno. It all seems like a pointless pain in the butt.


----------



## hasani1408 (Jun 17, 2009)

Please reconsider! I work for a wildlife center and in the last 6 months I have rescued 2 baby american alligators.  They are dirt cheap to buy at reptile shows and cute as heck as babies but even then they require a lot. And in the event you would need to get rid of it. Nobody wants to take them in. Most are destroyed. I saw a nile croc for $450 at the last show I went to. And there was a guy there asking another rescue to take his 6ft alligator that hasn't been handled in 2 years. Its a lose lose situation all around. These creatures should be adored in their natural habitats only or a zoo.


----------



## burmish101 (Jun 18, 2009)

If the OP can somehow financially handle this endeavor I would suggest one thing. Before you think about buying one of any size, get hands on experience and training before hand. I wouldnt suggest someone who has never had a snake to get a mamba as a first with no experience with elapids. Also if you truly are amazed with crocs and creatures of the sort if might be better for the animals to leave them with professionals and admire them from a distance. These are of the last animals one should get because it would be "cool to own" or a "badass pet". Remember, you can read all you want, know all the books up and down, but with no first hand experience you can be sure you wont end up in a good situation at all. If your set in your mind I wish you the best of luck and I hope you take this matter as seriously as it is before and after aquisition.


----------

